# xtrasystole: 2000+ posts!



## KaRiNe_Fr

2K Xtra posts for Xmas Xtrasystole!
Congrats! 

 Et si jamais tu avais un peu froid cet hiver...


----------



## Missrapunzel

Karine a raison, xtrasystole, tu devrais te couvrir un peu pour te protéger des rudeurs de l'hiver!! 
Bravo pour tes 2K et au plaisir de te recroiser au détour d'un fil.


----------



## Punky Zoé

2000 posts bien troussés et revêtus du sceau du bon sens, garde nous-en quelques autres au chaud  !

*   Félicitations Xtrasystole !    *​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*2000 posts? Ça se **fête**! *
*Bravo xtrasystole et félicitations!*


----------



## wildan1

Toujours serviable et gentil. Et un crac en tout ce qui touche à la médecine.

Thanks, Doc! Hats off on your 2,000th post.


----------



## hunternet

Nice job, keep posting, congratulations !


----------



## xtrasystole

Merci les amis, merci à tous, c'est inattendu et ça me touche beaucoup ! Je suis tout rouge , je ne sais plus où me mettre !

Et la photo en Père Noël est super !!!

Ce site est merveilleux


----------



## tilt

2000 posts, oui, et de qualité, en plus !
Félicitations, Xtrasystole, tu fais battre le coeur de WordReference un peu plus fort.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Eh oui me voilà, 76 posts trop tard, venu te féliciter pour tes 2000 posts et pour avoir eu le courage de rêver de l'été tout au long de l'hiver (même si ça ne plaît pas à tout le monde, visiblement ! )


----------



## xtrasystole

Merci tilt, merci cropje_jnr, 

Je suis encore bien loin de votre palmarès !!

Amicalement à tous,


----------

